# virnig V blade?



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A friend of mine is looking at one and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with one. I have never even heard of them. In the picture it looks pretty good but who knows.
Thanks guys.
Robert
p.s. it would be a 120 inch going on a s250


----------



## agustofson (Dec 10, 2009)

they build them about a mile from my house. i have used their buckets before and really like them.....well built, good price etc. blade looks like a nice blade.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

They are pretty well built. We run a 9' push box made by them and so far so good.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

I used to sell Virnig products in IN, MI, OH. They were not making the v-blade when I was selling for them but I can tell you that everything that they manufactured at the time was very high quality stuff. It wasn't the cheapest but I would put their products up against anybody in the skid steer loader attachment industry!


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I have two of their snow buckets. I have been happy with them.


----------

